# ideas for homemade shoe/high hill rack



## TwinGlock40z

anyone make any home made shoe racks or more importantly high hill racks.  my significant other loves high hills like i like firearms.  and she has a ton.  was just wondering if anyone had any decent ideas for making some sorta rack or storage.  doesnt need to be fancy just something to get em off the floor and kept together.


----------



## germag

I don't understand "high hill rack". What does that mean?


----------



## TwinGlock40z

highhill shoes....i guess thats how u spell it.  lol  u know those shoes women where that look really uncomfortable.  i think some call em stilletos or something like that too.


----------



## Wahoo Creek

Maybe it's "high healed" shoes?


----------



## TwinGlock40z

heck i dunno.  i dont wear them.  all i knows is them things are everywhere and they]re starting to over run my side of the closet.


----------



## Burl E.

I have this program that has 8,500 woodworking projects on my computer. This is the only shoe rack I had. 

If this won't work, Google "high heel shoe rack" and you might find something different.


----------



## germag

Oh. "High heels". OK...now I understand.


----------



## TwinGlock40z

germag said:


> Oh. "High heels". OK...now I understand.



yea thats how u spell it.


----------



## TwinGlock40z

Burl E. said:


> I have this program that has 8,500 woodworking projects on my computer. This is the only shoe rack I had.
> 
> If this won't work, Google "high heel shoe rack" and you might find something different.




i like that design but i dont think it would work too well with "high heels"  plus i'd have to make 50 compartments.  

i started fooling around in the garage with a wood dowel and a pair of the shoes.  i'm thinking maybe something as simple as just hanging the heel part on the dowel.  they seem to just hang there. i'm still playing around.


----------



## TwinGlock40z

ok now that i actually know how to spell it, i'm finding a good bit more help from google than i had been before.  

i'm thinking something along these lines.  



maybe a good big longer and and only2 or 3 levels.  i plan on putting it against the wall and running the length of the wall under her hanging clothes.  

what yall think?


----------



## germag

50 pairs?  Who did you marry, Imelda Marcos? It sounds to me like you just need to build her a new house.


----------



## TwinGlock40z

germag said:


> 50 pairs?  Who did you marry, Imelda Marcos? It sounds to me like you just need to build her a new house.



oh yea prob more than 50.  but i dont mind.  thats what she likes.  and she lets me have my toys so its all good.  i'm just tired of the darn things being everywhere.  there all in the closet just scattered on the floor.


----------



## Handgunner

The link provided contained adult content as well as the web address on the picture.  So, I cropped the image to remove the link, and posted just a picture.

I'm sure it wasn't intentional, but in the future, please be more careful about what you link to.

Best of luck on your rack.


----------



## TwinGlock40z

it wasnt intentional at all.  i just copied and pasted a link of a picture of a shoe rack i got through google search.  

sorry guys.


----------



## badkarma

*I feel your pain.*

I told my wife for every new pair of shoes she buys, she has to throw 2 pairs away (and she still won't ever catch up).  They make some canvas type bags that either hang on your closet rack or on the back of the closet door.  They are pretty cheap but effective.  good for storing stuff in the shop, too.


----------



## TwinGlock40z

badkarma said:


> I told my wife for every new pair of shoes she buys, she has to throw 2 pairs away (and she still won't ever catch up).  They make some canvas type bags that either hang on your closet rack or on the back of the closet door.  They are pretty cheap but effective.  good for storing stuff in the shop, too.



yea she has those already on the closet doors storing her normal shoes.  lol but thats a good idea about having to throw away two pair for every pair she buys.  but like i said she lets me have my toys so i dont mind.  i just had the darn things being everywhere in the floor.


----------



## deerbandit

I feel your pain. My wife must have atleast 50 pairs of shoes and they are all over the closet. She needs a whole closet just for the dang shoes.


----------



## tv_racin_fan

Twin you should be able to make a trip to Wal Mart or Lowes or Home Depot and they will have something you may get some ideas from. I helped my mother install a system in her closet that had a shoe rack thing but it wasn't for 50 pairs...m The real trick is making sure it is tall enough for the heels.


----------



## TwinGlock40z

i've already made it.  it actually looks pretty good.  along the same line as the pic above.  i just had to make it fit a specific area with 3 very long rows to run along the closest wall up under the clothes that are hanging above.  and after counting them, she has exactly 71 total pairs of shoes including.


----------

